# Correct coding/billing of a CDL physical



## khristinelouise (Feb 22, 2017)

I have a new job at a clinic where they are coding CDL physicals as a sick visit -99214- with the dx of Z02.4 and billing it to the patients insurance and most of our contracted insurances are paying for them. They also have patients who come in for a pre-travel visit when they are going out of country on vacation and they bill that as a sick visit also. Can anybody give me some guidance on this? Some documentation other than just my word that this is incorrect?


----------



## cjtown (Feb 28, 2017)

​I do know that you have to upload the CDL physical into the FMC site. I don't know what state you are in but the below link may help.​
https://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/sites/fmc...uctions for Submitting Med Certificate_1.xlsx
​Hope this helps.
Carla


----------



## CodingKing (Feb 28, 2017)

Sounds like a payer error. Exams for administrative purposes are excluded from most commercial and Medicare advantage payers.


----------

